# Cheetahs



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Just looking thru ebay at the 1/32nd MRRC and Carrera Cheetah kits. Not to knock anyone's attempts but why has no one attempted s really nice, accurately scaled h.o. version for TOMY/AFX/Racemasters. I've got a bunch of DASH Cobras and those things are just the cats pajamas!! With all the new super this and that chassis, I have to think someone could pull a rabbit out of the hat, anyone!?! Imagine what a Cheetah passing one of the GT40s or Cobra down the straights would look like.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I thought DASH made a cheetah?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

didn't Tyco make one back in the Tyco S era?
that should be easy to cast in resin and change the mount


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeah, I think DASH does, but I'd like to see the coupe/hardtop. TYCO S or an Aurora conversion.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We have a bunch of Cheetahs in our racing group. I may post a pic of them if you like.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Racing Legends out of France makes a nice 1/64th scale version. I've been looking for one of their Scarabs for a while now. The mold was retired a couple of years ago.

Racing Legends Cheetah










CroSal Version too.










-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx pshoe


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeah, I could probably live with that till _someone else_ gives it a shot!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The Dash Cheetah is damm near bulletproof. I still got the rollbar on mine!


----------



## seve01 (Mar 11, 2008)

I took a worn-out Tyco S Cheetah body, converted it so it would fit on an AFX chassis, then painted it...

Steve


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Out Frigging Rageous!!! Without screwing it up, have any pics of the inside!!


----------



## seve01 (Mar 11, 2008)

As of this moment, I don't have any of the inside, but I'll try to post some tommorrow night. In the meantime, here are a few more pics...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Very very Sweet looker Steve and a real nice idea on the conversion ! 

Bear :wave:*


seve01 said:


> I took a worn-out Tyco S Cheetah body, converted it so it would fit on an AFX chassis, then painted it...
> 
> Steve


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Once upon a time i did some back in the old Road Rage days for TJETS but then i got a little FRAYED around the edges IF you catch my DRIFT ! LOL

Bear :wave: *


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bearsox said:


> *Once upon a time i did some back in the old Road Rage days for TJETS but then i got a little FRAYED around the edges IF you catch my DRIFT ! LOL
> 
> Bear :wave: *


I would buy a few of those


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Check his Roadracing section.
http://mysite.verizon.net/res7i03c/eagleracing/index.html


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

There's a pretty and informative short video on YouTube




When you watch the long shots of the Cheetah running (after the Lambo) in this vid




and the first part of this one




try to imagine either a pancake or an inline chassis under that remarkable pancake body. No-go, I'm afraid.

The hood dips below the tops of the front wheels, because there's nothing in it for the first half of the car's length - the driver was getting his thigh roasted alongside the transmission case while using the rear axle for lumbar support. About our only hope of a really good representation in HO would be a short or slim sidewinder motor. No job for a first timer.

I have a strong nostalgic love for the Aurora Cheetah, but its perky round nose and cute little smile and happy-face eyes always make me think it's going to say "Hi", like the cheerful Plymouth Neon in that old ad-campaign 








The aggressive (and disturbing) feel of the original's wide, grimacing shovel-snout is completely lost on the Aurora body. 

While it has sensuous curves, to me, the Cheetah's bodywork doesn't have the sex-appeal of some 60s racers - next to the Raquel Welch curves of a D or E Jaguar, the Cheetah's super-thin profile and flat hood give the car a slightly awkward bulimic-teenager look, a bit like Olive Oyl with a goiter. Nor is it graced with the clean, subtle aerodynamics of some other GTs - comparison with the Cobra Daytona shows it up for the semi-homebuilt job that it really was. Yet the Cheetah's body _is_ beautiful and exciting; it has that _*something*_ - a snarling, alien aggressiveness that almost nothing else can match. Its endless concave hood and bobbed cabin were to be reflected in countless Fisher Body Contest entries and exotic "Thingee" designs (including the 'Lord of the Things,' Classic's Manta Ray). It's really too bad that its racing life was cut so short. 

The Cheetah was one of the great "what-ifs" of racing, but on anything but a dragstrip, I think my money would still have been on that other great what-if, the Cobra Daytona, which, tragically, fared even worse at the hands of Aurora's body-sculptors.

-- D


----------

